# Harvest Festival



## Bee (Sep 29, 2013)

Not sure if this is the right section but as it is appertaining to family here goes.

I was talking to my son on Skype this evening and he told me they had been to Church this morning and it was the Harvest Festival, the reverend wrote on the board....HARVEST.............and as she came to each letter she asked for a word beginning with that letter that they should thank God for.............when she came to V my 6 year old grandaughter put her hand up and said..............................................Vampires....:lol::lol:

I couldn't stop laughing when my son told me but he did say to be fair, my grandaughter did say rain for R and trees for T.


----------



## Katybug (Sep 29, 2013)

That's so cute, Bee, I'm sure the congregation got a big laugh out of it.

Remember the Art Letter show - KIDS SAY THE DARNEDEST THINGS?  I loved that show.  Kids speak what's on their minds and tho their honesty may not be exactly what you want to hear sometimes, it's straight from the heart.


----------



## Pam (Sep 29, 2013)

Love it!!


----------



## Bee (Sep 30, 2013)

Katybug said:


> That's so cute, Bee, I'm sure the congregation got a big laugh out of it.
> 
> Remember the Art Letter show - KIDS SAY THE DARNEDEST THINGS?  I loved that show.  Kids speak what's on their minds and tho their honesty may not be exactly what you want to hear sometimes, it's straight from the heart.




Not sure about the congregation Katy but the reverend gave my grandaughter a rather withering look.


As far as I know that programme you mentioned has never been shown in the U.K.


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 30, 2013)

I know of a couple of congregations where you don't mention dinosaurs.

When I wore my green and yellow triceratops slippers to church one day (note- "to church", not "in church") one family pulled their kids out of my Sunday School class and changed denominations.


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 30, 2013)

Well, you are pretty scary Warri. 



Send 'em around to my place, they sound pretty entertaining.


----------



## Bee (Sep 30, 2013)

Warrigal said:


> I know of a couple of congregations where you don't mention dinosaurs.
> 
> When I wore my green and yellow triceratops slippers to church one day (note- "to church", not "in church") one family pulled their kids out of my Sunday School class and changed denominations.




Crikey Warrigal, that is unbelievable over a pair of slippers.............................just no accounting for some people.


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 30, 2013)

If you think climate deniers are extreme, you should talk to some evolution deniers.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Sep 30, 2013)

Warrigal said:


> If you think climate deniers are extreme, you should talk to some evolution deniers.



That has never made much sense to me either, Warri. I know some people say that the earth is only. 6,000 years old, but since there are dinosaur bones found all over, it is hard to imagine their basis for not thinking they existed.
Besides, if God has always been here, why would He wait until a mere 6000 years ago to create everything ?  The earth existing for millions of years makes more sense to me.


----------

